# gironde



## rugbyken (Oct 10, 2017)

now at the coast fresh water lake at sanquinet as mykcamper says best aire in western france forecast is 28deg for the next week that'll do molly already been for a swim


----------



## Linda (Oct 10, 2017)

So not jealous.....  we are in Devon which has become dull and dreary after a couple of good days...

really wish we could have joined you.


----------



## moggy (Oct 10, 2017)

stayed on that aires a couple of times great place


----------



## Wully (Oct 10, 2017)

Looks great ken 28 that’s too warm . Scotland’s a balmy 12 it’ll keep me cool while I’m working ya wind up merchant. But I’m not envious at all. Enjoy


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 10, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> Looks great ken 28 that’s too warm . Scotland’s a balmy 12 it’ll keep me cool while I’m working ya wind up merchant. But I’m not envious at all. Enjoy


12 degrees, our fridge is warmer than that :lol-049:


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Oct 10, 2017)

It looks very busy Ken :lol-053:


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 10, 2017)

Looks smashing,12d here in n/ireland at 9.37 pm and will only reach 13d wed mid day,time i upped sticks.:sad:


----------



## peter palance (Oct 11, 2017)

*no oh no*



Looser cruiser said:


> Looks great ken 28 that’s too warm . Scotland’s a balmy 12 it’ll keep me cool while I’m working ya wind up merchant. But I’m not envious at all. Enjoy



your no what   pj


----------

